# 

## rufuss

,     38         ..    .      ,     18.        .      ?  .

----------


## Storn

> ?


     ?       ?

----------


## rufuss

,        38                   ??          ??         .       ( )          .         ()       250      ...         ((

----------


## Storn

,  ?  ,        ,    ,      ...

----------


## rufuss

,        ,. !!         250.       (((((

----------


## 72

> 3.  
> 
>     ,         ,     ,       .             ()   10 .    ()     ,           ()  ()   ,    ,       ,      ,     .               ,     ,        ,       ,        .                 150 ,        - 91 .          ,     ,          -     ,       ,      ,         .
> ( .    31.05.2010 N 111-,  28.12.2010 N 398-,  10.07.2012 N 113-)
> (.    )
>    :
> 1)  :
>        ,       ;
> ( .    28.12.2010 N 398-)
> ...



   - .

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## rufuss

.         ???             250 .          .                  .     ((((((( .                      .

----------


## rufuss

Storn -    .     ....

----------


## 72

* 12.   ,    

*1.           :
*1) , ,   () ,     ,     () ,  ,      ,    () ,     ,     ()  (  ,     () ,     ,     () ,          );
*2) , ,         ,     ;
*3)     ,      (  ,             );
*4)       ;
*5)      ;
*6)        ;
*7) , ,     ;
*8) , , , , ,  , ,       ;
**9) , , , ,            ,**         ;

----------


## rufuss

,     ((((((((((  (((

----------


## 72

,   18-  ,     ,   .

----------


## rufuss

,         ))))))))))))))))

----------


## 72

, .



> *  20.15.   ,    ,     ,     ,   
> 
>   ,    ,     ,     ,    -
>                     ;    -            ;    -            .
> ( .    22.06.2007 N 116-)

----------


## rufuss

72 -        ?  ,   ?   .    (((

----------


## Storn



----------


## 72

Storn, .

----------


## rufuss

Storn  .   ,      ...     ,                 ???      .       ?          ?? .              .       ?

----------


## Storn

> ,                 ???


 




> ?

----------


## rufuss

Storn      " "              ...
.                         ?

----------


## rufuss

?  ?   ..

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## rufuss

"      "    .

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## rufuss

.        ..            ?                .

----------


## Storn

,  ....

----------


## SanInvest

> .        ..            ?                .


       ,     ... :Wow:

----------


## rufuss

SanInvest -        ,   !

----------


## Mik_Ane

.  ,  .
     .    -  .
 -  ,   .  -        .        "  ,   ("  "),  ,     ..   .         , ..  ,   5000 . ( )
       .
   ,    .     ?                (  ).
         ,           .
    .
  ( .,  )    .        .           .  -", ?"      ""  "" (,  )
 .      -      .   ()   .
 :      ? ?   , , .

----------

